# Playing music through USB/Bluetooth



## Kprz24 (Sep 22, 2011)

So I just got a new car and it has Bluetooth and USB and auxiliary ports. My old car had none of this and I also never tried to play music through USB or Bluetooth at all whether in a car or not. I never even use Bluetooth but anyway I was wondering how I can play music using USB or Bluetooth with Google play music? My main goal is to have the song information displayed. Sorry for the newb question


----------



## legacystar (Jun 9, 2011)

You need to pair the phone with the stereo in the blue tooth options and then the audio from your phone will be routed to the car


----------



## Kprz24 (Sep 22, 2011)

When I do that it just plays through my phone what about with USB?


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Pair with your phone then in Google Play you'll see a play icon that also has the three signal bars that you see when connected to WiFi (sorry, that's the best I can describe it at 2 in the morning).

You won't get it working over USB. It's extremely unlikely that your car will work with MTP.


----------



## EniGmA1987 (Sep 5, 2011)

Just because your car supports Bluetooth does not mean you can play audio over it, some cars only support phone calls over BT


----------



## mssam (Feb 20, 2012)

I think that USB is for a jump drive or an iPod. Like others said, just put the car stereo in pairing mode and have the gnex search for available devices. When it finds the car stereo, enter the code and you're good to go. Open up a player on your phone, press play and the music streams through your car stereo. I have USB and bluetooth in my car and I never use USB, just a gnex and bluetooth...hope that helps...


----------



## nunyazz (Jun 6, 2011)

EniGmA1987 said:


> Just because your car supports Bluetooth does not mean you can play audio over it, some cars only support phone calls over BT


This, you need to read your owners manual to see what is supported.


----------



## moosc (Jun 15, 2011)

Just use the aux jack. The USB is for iPads iPhones. And most BT are for calls only.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## morbidz (Jul 20, 2011)

It would have helped if you mentioned the model of the car you got. Also unless you are on a custom ICS ROM song info wouldn't displayed as stock phone doesn't have that feature.


----------



## mssam (Feb 20, 2012)

Yeah, nunyazz is right. You need to verify that you are able to stream music through your Bluetooth. If it's a new car you should be able to, but some car stereos only handle calls over bluetooth.


----------



## Kprz24 (Sep 22, 2011)

Its a Chevy Cruz LS 2012 I'll check it out in the morning and report back so you guys are saying if my car supports it and I'm on a custom ROM( currently on jelly belly 3.8) song info will also be displayed?


----------



## nunyazz (Jun 6, 2011)

Kprz24 said:


> Its a Chevy Cruz LS 2012 I'll check it out in the morning and report back so you guys are saying if my car supports it and I'm on a custom ROM( currently on jelly belly 3.8) song info will also be displayed?


Your ROM and your Car would need to support AVRCP 1.3. I don't think any of the JB ROMs support this yet.


----------



## mssam (Feb 20, 2012)

Just looked at the Chevy Cruz LS 2012 on Chevy's site and it looks like that Bluetooth is set up for phone calls only (not streaming music and phone calls). It appears that the USB & aux are for you to "Listen to music from your smartphone," but like ERIFNOMI said earlier, the USB option may not work. So, it looks like the aux jack is your only option, which really isn't that big of a deal.

You should be able to pick up an aux cable for a couple of bucks and that should allow you to listen to your google play music (or internet radio, whatever) through the car's audio system. I know somebody with a 2012 Nissan and their audio system is set up the exact same way it is on that 2012 Cruz, so you're not alone in that situation. Apparently the automotive industry is still a little behind the technology curve...hope this helps and the best of luck to you...


----------



## Kickasz23 (Jun 21, 2011)

My friend has the same Chevy and BT streaming works for her. Just make sure your going through the proper settings on your car.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## rman18 (Jan 13, 2012)

I have a Hyundai Sainte Fe and streaming via Bluetooth works awesomely. I'm sure it will work in your Chevy and its better audio quality then the aux port.


----------



## prostang (Mar 1, 2012)

Don't forget that you have to enable the music playback in the bluetooth menu. Click on the settings icon for the car (in the Gnex) and you will see the option for music playback. You may have to toggle it off and back on. It is hit and miss.


----------



## mssam (Feb 20, 2012)

Kickasz23 said:


> My friend has the same Chevy and BT streaming works for her. Just make sure your going through the proper settings on your car.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


So all she had to do is pair the car stereo and the phone and she was good to go correct?


----------



## Kickasz23 (Jun 21, 2011)

To be honest I not sure what settings she played with. Go threw the car manual I know she was read it in there.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

If you're playing local music e.g. MP3s or WMAs, just grab a flash drive and leave it plugged into your car. That's what I do and it's way nicer than using my phone. It's always there, always connected, shows song info, etc. I don't know why more people don't do this.


----------

